

My 1st Side Project Turns 1 Year Old - TweetToCall - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2010/08/tweettocall-gets-some-much-needed-tlc/

======
tfs
Works only in the US I assume?

~~~
dmor
Yeah, since I'm powering the calls for free (for the user) I didn't want to
take the risk of pricey intl calls. Maybe international someday

------
dmor
feedback welcome by the way

